# Paterns for LK 150



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

I am looking for a sweater pattern for a 4-6 year old boy that is for the LK 150. I am not having any luck by myself, maybe some one can steer me in the right direction.


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

Try making your own in Knitware demo. Good program


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a link;

Here's a great link to try; http://www.knititnow.com/knititnow/patternLibrary/

This site contains a free demo pattern for using their design software which is a childs easy pullover. 
It writes the instructions for you determined by the swatch and size information you input. You're allowed to alter the patterns for size or yarn/machine gauge 3 times. Other patterns are available free or for purchase with subscription. I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

With a LK 150 you can use any pattern for hand knit the Lk150 stitch size is the same as the needles you would use for hand knits. I have a Lk150 and knit all the time with hand knit patterns Kathea


----------



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

Please tell me more. I feel really lost when I try to read a hand knot pattern and then adapt it to a machine knit.


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

a hand knit pattern usually starts with the back knit rib and hang on the machine or start with waste yarn and knit rib later I like to knit the rib then it is done then I set my maching to needle size I knit baby stuff so maybe 3 or 4 and knit up the back same as you would if you were working by hand. hope I can help you


----------



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

i NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT HAND KNITTING THE RIBBING, I CAN DO THAT AND THEN FINISH IT UP ON THE MACHINE. THANK YOU FOR THE INGO. VERNA


----------



## lisaandersonlk-150 (Oct 22, 2014)

hi their is there any workings out you have to do for this. Thank you Lisa


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

Try this site for lots of info! http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-machine-videos/


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the queen of studio, singer knitting. Visit her site and sign up for her free tips etc. http://www.guagliumi.com/free_stuff/index.html


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/30106M.html?noImages= This pattern says it can be made on the LK 150.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mariles said:


> This is the queen of studio, singer knitting. Visit her site and sign up for her free tips etc. http://www.guagliumi.com/free_stuff/index.html


Susan is great! And I am taking a hands-on class with her this Saturday at Vogue Knitting Live in Chicago. :-D :-D


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I have PM-ed you.


----------



## MadiL (Dec 19, 2014)

I have knitted this one several times on my 150 using different colors and yarns. It works out very well.


----------



## MadiL (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you. I've used the Lion Brand pattern several times with slight modifications. This is one of them.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

This one is free and written for the LK 150
http://clearwaterknits.com/childs-easy-raglan-cardigan/


----------

